# playing with fire is cool



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aSuFwC_RB0
this is WAY cooler than glow sticks!! 
I used to dance with this troupe when I lived in California...
never got to do anything like that but oh well I still had fun.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 24, 2009)

here's how to make something like that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzkNI4YIU2o theyre not as big but you can put them on chains and have something like them


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 24, 2009)

She didn't drop them


----------



## Attaman (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like someone needs a visit by Fire Marshall Bill.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 24, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> She didn't drop them


why would she drop them???


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 25, 2009)

Playing with fireworks is even worse. Don't do it.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 26, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Looks like someone needs a visit by Fire Marshall Bill.



Lol'd

Also, That's how true ravers do it, with big... flaming... sticks of doom and torture... *unce unce unce*


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Playing with fireworks is even worse. Don't do it.


http://www.funpike.com/entertainment/videos/crazy/20416-dog-runs-away-with-fireworks.html 

*Especially not like this. XD*


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

on a related topic, there were some cops setting up road flares by my house yesterday. When they left, I noticed they left 4 perfectly good road flares on the side of the road. I took them =P


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Next plan of action: Figuring out what to do with them! XD*


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

yes. I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

@OP's vid: God dammit thats sexy.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> @OP's vid: God dammit thats sexy.


 
they also do hoolahoop jump rope and much more  you can find more of their stuff on youtube


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 26, 2009)

Playing with fire is awesome and always has been. Oh, you burned your face off playing with matches? ROCK ON.


----------

